# Advice about deck & siding stains



## jellydonut (Jun 18, 2008)

check consumer reports for their reviews on stains, oil based is the way to go


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Go with the Benjamin Moore. Behr stain products are particularly terrible, and consumer reports is a bad placetoget paint advice. Their tests are not reliable and don't reflect real world experiences.

Also, for the siding, you may want to try the product N089 which is water based, but it does have a warranty. Good product.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Flood (now owned by the same people that make Sikkens) also makes a good waterborne stain with a good warranty. Sikkens makes a good oil stain.


----------



## shasta37 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Stain warranties*

are useless advertising hype. OK, it "fails" in the warranty period. After some unknown hassle period of communication with the manufacturer, at best, you'll get a free can of the stuff that failed in the first place.

I doubt they will send a crew out to strip and clean the application and re-coat it.

I'd put Messemer's products on your short list and check out world of stains dot com for side-by-side pricing comparisons of different brands.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The warranties are marketing and have little to do with the quality of the product

I can say from personal and professional experience the Behr stain products are particularly poor

Ben Moore does make an acrylic ("latex") solid as well as an alkyd (oil) solid
Either one is miles above the Behr

"Easier water clean-up" is sort of misleading
With the solvent clean-up of alkyd based products the process (clean-up) is in fact the basically the same
The biggest difference is the tools used in solvent based products use pints worth of solvents to clean (and arguably clean up better), and the acrylics use gallons and gallons of water
The second biggest difference is in most places the pints worth solvent can not be poured down the sink
However, it can be saved, the solids will sink to the bottom, and it can be re-used

I find the actual time and ease of clean-up (aside from the saving of old solvent) for oils is actually less


----------



## shasta37 (Feb 16, 2008)

Lo-oder Mineral Spirits are running $10.50/gal in my area. The settling and re-use suggestion is terrific, but with the caution that this a flammable product, and that open container storage is absolutely a NO. Closed container storage near or in a source of heat or open flame is a NO.

I have found that a final cleaning or 2 with 'Klean-Strip Brush Cleaner' (product #QBW434) to be highly effective in completing the job of traditional water or spirit cleaning; used in conjunction with a brush comb...


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*stain*

Benjamin Moore oil -- the only way to go. Just prepare to get sticky, wear latex gloves and get it over with as soon as you can. Can you tell I don't like staining? Their product is great, however, just wish I didn't have to do it.


----------



## BarnBarbara (Jul 23, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all. I went with Benjamin Moore (oil-based) semi-solid stain and am delighted. Clean up hasn't been a hassle at all, either.


----------

